# bengal needs a new home



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive just taken my friends male bengal cat in as a lodger, my friend would like to find him a new home.

He is 3yrs un neutered GCCF reg but not active. Lovely kind nature and great with the kids. 

Only for rehoming as her other cat has had kittens, now poor Benny has been relegated to the kitchen. So he has come to stay with me until a new home is found.

My friend has said she will sell him but a permanent loving home is much more important than price. If you think you can offer Benny a home then message me and I will forward you my friend telephone no.

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I think contacting the breed club would be a good port of call to get him rehomed.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Please urge your friend to neuter the cat before re-homing.

He may be on the non-active register but people will still take him to breed unless you neuter first.

Plus an older un-neutered male can spray A LOT and it's not pleasant at all so may make people reluctant to offer him a home.

I echo what a previous poster said and try contacting the breed club also.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Please urge your friend to neuter the cat before re-homing.
> 
> He may be on the non-active register but people will still take him to breed unless you neuter first.
> 
> Plus an older un-neutered male can spray A LOT and it's not pleasant at all so may make people reluctant to offer him a home.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for your comments guys will pass them on.


----------



## mlyon (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi 

I'm looking for a male bengal as I have just lost mine to Liver disease. We are all distraught. Do not want to breed we just want a loving pet. Would definately consider it if he was neutered. Where is your friend based?

We live in an extremely rural area in Cheshire our previous Bengal (Roddy) was in his element here! The house is just not the same without him!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

my friend is in Lancahsire pm me for her tel no.

thanks


----------



## mlyon (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

Just sent message with my mobile no. 

Lancashire not too far!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

mlyon said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a male bengal as I have just lost mine to Liver disease. We are all distraught. Do not want to breed we just want a loving pet. Would definately consider it if he was neutered. Where is your friend based?
> 
> We live in an extremely rural area in Cheshire our previous Bengal (Roddy) was in his element here! The house is just not the same without him!


Where abouts in Cheshire are you?

I am in Cheshire and do a lot of work with cat rescue so may be able to help you find a suitable cat if this one dosn't work out.

We have a bengal cross looking for a home at the minute.


----------



## mlyon (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in Manley (on the cusp of Delamere Forest).

I don't want a cat that costs me and arm and a leg, I want one I can 'save' really as I did with my last cat. I'm not a breeder, I just want to make a sad cat happy again!

Thanks for that. I will keeep hold of you website details and I will contact you if, as you say, this one doesn't work out.


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbup: this boy finds a new home soon


----------

